

Principles of Innovation - yarapavan
http://www.triz40.com/aff_Principles.htm

======
giardini
TRIZ began as an investigation of creative thinking but now seems to be more a
way to sell books and courses.

Salon article on Altschuller and TRIZ:
[http://archive.salon.com/tech/feature/2000/06/29/altshuller/...](http://archive.salon.com/tech/feature/2000/06/29/altshuller/index.html)

TRIZ intro: <http://www.mazur.net/triz/>

------
zeynel1
In this related page <http://www.triz-journal.com/archives/what_is_triz/> they
write that "Somebody someplace has already solved this problem (or one very
similar to it.); Creativity is now finding that solution and adapting it to
this particular problem."

I think this is a good method. See for instance this book From steam engine to
search engine [http://www.amazon.com/They-Made-America-Centuries-
Innovators...](http://www.amazon.com/They-Made-America-Centuries-
Innovators/dp/0316277665) listing 2 centuries of innovations.

